# Alternative fire starting methods



## thomas1 (Jan 13, 2013)

I have a friend who runs a small pig farming operation in Michigan. Being pig farmers they use everything, nothing goes to waste. He claims that he has come up with a way to use eggs as a fire starter. He eggs he's started more fires, faster using eggs than any other means. Can there be any truth to this, or is he pulling my leg?


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 13, 2013)

Honest as the day is long. I also understand your "friend" has a pretty neat BBQ setup made out of an old cement mixer drum that he fires up occasionally. Pretty smart fellow he is, probably bordering on genius for some of the solutions he comes up with.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 13, 2013)

Eggz is dangerous! They should outlaw high capacity egg crates.


----------



## Jwalker1911 (Jan 13, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> I have a friend who runs a small pig farming operation in Michigan. Being pig farmers they use everything, nothing goes to waste. He claims that he has come up with a way to use eggs as a fire starter. He eggs he's started more fires, faster using eggs than any other means. Can there be any truth to this, or is he pulling my leg?



The trick is to let the eggs ferment quite a while. Get a small flame going(Jon1212) and egg your stove.
Those little stink bombs are loaded with gas and can be quite flammable.


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 13, 2013)

Grandma threw a lot of things in the wood stove, but she never put eggshells in there. Said the lime from the shells plugged up the chimney.

Grandma knew her stuff.


----------



## stihl023/5 (Jan 13, 2013)

Gas and a match.


----------



## Genius. (Jan 13, 2013)

It's not the eggs that start fires, it's the Teflon pans.


I'm not sure who'd be dumb enough to start their eggs on fire:msp_confused:


----------



## DSS (Jan 13, 2013)

I can see an egg salad sammitch being a hazard. I know you wouldn't want my ass near an open source of ignition after one of those babys.


----------



## stihl023/5 (Jan 13, 2013)

DSS said:


> I can see an egg salad sammitch being a hazard. I know you wouldn't want my ass near an open source of ignition after one of those babys.



Yer dried chips might work.


----------



## Genius. (Jan 13, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Can there be any truth to this, or is he pulling my leg?



Potentially


----------



## Gologit (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## Genius. (Jan 13, 2013)

DSS said:


> I can see an egg salad sammitch being a hazard. I know you wouldn't want my ass near an open source of ignition after one of those babys.



You should try pickled eggs. 

A pretty good fire starter.

They work good for tending the fire too, you usually don't wake up to a cold house. Usually my wife (husband in Toms case) crawls out of bed because of the odor and sleeps downstairs, on her way down she will load the firebox up so I have a warm house in the morning.


----------



## Genius. (Jan 13, 2013)

I wonder why this didn't last in the firewood section:msp_confused::msp_confused:


----------



## DSS (Jan 13, 2013)

Gologit said:


>




Hi Bob.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 13, 2013)

Gologit said:


>



Trivia, Bob?


----------



## DSS (Jan 13, 2013)

LMAO he put us in the trivia section. Never heard of it.


----------



## stihl023/5 (Jan 13, 2013)

I think it means someones getting kicked.:msp_confused:


----------



## thomas1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Trivia or trivial?


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 13, 2013)

I never understood why Grandma wanted everything toothpick sized. "Them pieces is small enough to fit", I'd say.

"Smaller is better, and burns hotter". Grandmas reply.

"For about five minutes" was my answer. If the door is always open to feed the stove, it ain't heating the house, its warming the chimney.

Sometimes, Grandma didn't know much.


----------



## stihl023/5 (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes but she understood how to get it hot fast.


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 13, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Trivia or trivial?



Crash and burn. Don't talk about hijack club.


----------



## russhd1997 (Jan 13, 2013)

:fart:


----------



## Gologit (Jan 13, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> Trivia, Bob?



Yup. We don't have a "the kids from the Other swap meet thread are running amok in the general forum and I'm busy and don't feel like putting up with their shenanigans so I'm gonna stick 'em someplace where I can keep an eye on 'em" thread...so Trivia seemed to fit.


----------



## thomas1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Yup. We don't have a "the kids from the Other swap meet thread are running amok in the general forum and I'm busy and don't feel like putting up with their shenanigans so I'm gonna stick 'em someplace where I can keep an eye on 'em" thread...so Trivia seemed to fit.



You're to effecient, the firewood guys didn't even have a chance to chime in. :sad:

How are we supposed to make new friends, if you keep us cooped up in the house?


----------



## Genius. (Jan 13, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> You're to effecient, the firewood guys didn't even have a chance to chime in. :sad:
> 
> How are we supposed to make new friends, if you keep us cooped up in the house?



I think we are like the kids that their parents are not proud of.


----------



## Genius. (Jan 13, 2013)

If we all chip in enough money to be a sponsor can we have our own OSM forum?


----------



## DSS (Jan 13, 2013)

Genius. said:


> If we all chip in enough money to be a sponsor can we have our own OSM forum?




Yeah we'll call yours the dumb bastard thread.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 13, 2013)

No, you have to be a sponsEr for that.


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 13, 2013)

Maybe we should sticky her.


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 13, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Yup. We don't have a "the kids from the Other swap meet thread are running amok in the general forum and I'm busy and don't feel like putting up with their shenanigans so I'm gonna stick 'em someplace where I can keep an eye on 'em" thread...so Trivia seemed to fit.



General forum? More like the buck private, section VIII wannabees forum.
I'm thinking you would be less busy if we helped you patrol a little out here. Must be some clowns that need a realism check, some of these peoples and their egos out here would scare the mustache off Adolf.
We won't beat them up or nothing, just divert their egos for awhile. Heck, some may even see the errors of there obsessions.
I know we don't have the best resume, but we keep or have kept a few busy other than a mod or two. 
Our list starts with everyones favorite miscreant, Globo. And the dh. 
This must be where the trivia comes in.


----------



## Eccentric (Jan 14, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Yup. We don't have a "the kids from the Other swap meet thread are running amok in the general forum and I'm busy and don't feel like putting up with their shenanigans so I'm gonna stick 'em someplace where I can keep an eye on 'em" thread...so Trivia seemed to fit.



So.......................are we (the kids from the OSM thread) discussed much amongst the mods? 

Would that question be considered discussing forum moderation (and therefore verboten)? First rule of moderation is "nobody talks about moderation"......:cool2:

Our shenanigans aren't so bad are they?:msp_thumbup:


[video=youtube;MFZG8KQJni8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFZG8KQJni8[/video]


----------



## Blazin (Jan 14, 2013)

Well that was a futile attempt


----------



## Gologit (Jan 14, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> So.......................are we (the kids from the OSM thread) discussed much amongst the mods?
> 
> Would that question be considered discussing forum moderation (and therefore verboten)? First rule of moderation is "nobody talks about moderation"......:cool2:
> 
> ...



No, you guys aren't so bad...but we do get comments occasionally. You kind of have your own playground in the OSM thread. That's fine and except for some occasional rather vile pictures and subject matter you pretty much get to do what you please.

That doesn't mean that that kind of behavior is going to work in the main forums. Most of you have been here long enough to know that some people, with reason or not, get all upset at other people's behavior. When that happens it increases the admin and mod workload. You wouldn't believe the number of PMs, emails, and reported posts we get when somebody's behavior doesn't meet somebody else's standards. We have neither the time nor the inclination to go around putting out a bunch of little fires that you guys set for your own entertainment.

We cut you guys a lot of slack in OSM. A lot. And you know that. That's fine and it gives you guys a chance to blow off some steam. I don't think that there's a chance of you guys getting a password protected forum of your own but if you want to ask Darin for one I don't see any harm. The mods and admins could still read it, though.


----------



## thomas1 (Jan 14, 2013)

Gologit said:


> No, you guys aren't so bad...but we do get comments occasionally. You kind of have your own playground in the OSM thread. That's fine and except for some occasional rather vile pictures and subject matter you pretty much get to do what you please.
> 
> That doesn't mean that that kind of behavior is going to work in the main forums. Most of you have been here long enough to know that some people, with reason or not, get all upset at other people's behavior. When that happens it increases the admin and mod workload. You wouldn't believe the number of PMs, emails, and reported posts we get when somebody's behavior doesn't meet somebody else's standards. We have neither the time nor the inclination to go around putting out a bunch of little fires that you guys set for your own entertainment.
> 
> We cut you guys a lot of slack in OSM. A lot. And you know that. That's fine and it gives you guys a chance to blow off some steam. I don't think that there's a chance of you guys getting a password protected forum of your own but if you want to ask Darin for one I don't see any harm. The mods and admins could still read it, though.



What's the best way to get in touch with Darin? I sent him a pm about the disappearing user names a while ago and never heard back.

Hypothetically, who would be in charge of handing out passwords? I can see certain members getting their panties in a twist if they're not allowed in and in even more of a knot if they are and see what gets written.

How about if the forum was sponsored by a sponsor? 

The "I have a potty mouth" Forum, brought to you by Emu Legs Incorporated.

I like it.


----------



## Blazin (Jan 14, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> What's the best way to get in touch with Darin? I sent him a pm about the disappearing user names a while ago and never heard back.
> 
> Hypothetically, who would be in charge of handing out passwords? I can see certain members getting their panties in a twist if they're not allowed in and in even more of a knot if they are and see what gets written.
> 
> ...


----------



## Genius. (Jan 14, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> What's the best way to get in touch with Darin? I sent him a pm about the disappearing user names a while ago and never heard back.
> 
> Hypothetically, who would be in charge of handing out passwords? I can see certain members getting their panties in a twist if they're not allowed in and in even more of a knot if they are and see what gets written.
> 
> ...



Get ahold of Duh, he could help us out


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 14, 2013)

Since this is the trivia section, we should try to get a little bit on topic. (Not that it'll last long.)

How many times has Genius set something on fire that was unintended, including himself?

A. One
B. Eleventyfive
C. 2147483647
D. All of the above.

The winner will receive one genuine piece of singed eyebrow hair, straight from the G man himself, maybe. *I didn't check with him on current availability, he might have to grow some back before he can send it.


----------



## Genius. (Jan 14, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> Since this is the trivia section, we should try to get a little bit on topic. (Not that it'll last long.)
> 
> How many times has Genius set something on fire that was unintended, including himself?
> 
> ...




You do realize it might not be possible for me to fulfill your obligation for the prize, right?


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 14, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Yup. We don't have a "the kids from the Other swap meet thread are running amok in the general forum and I'm busy and don't feel like putting up with their shenanigans so I'm gonna stick 'em someplace where I can keep an eye on 'em" thread...so Trivia seemed to fit.



In this post in seems like Bob needs a hug. :msp_confused:



Gologit said:


> No, you guys aren't so bad...but we do get comments occasionally. You kind of have your own playground in the OSM thread. That's fine and except for some occasional rather vile pictures and subject matter you pretty much get to do what you please.
> 
> That doesn't mean that that kind of behavior is going to work in the main forums. Most of you have been here long enough to know that some people, with reason or not, get all upset at other people's behavior. When that happens it increases the admin and mod workload. You wouldn't believe the number of PMs, emails, and reported posts we get when somebody's behavior doesn't meet somebody else's standards. We have neither the time nor the inclination to go around putting out a bunch of little fires that you guys set for your own entertainment.
> 
> We cut you guys a lot of slack in OSM. A lot. And you know that. That's fine and it gives you guys a chance to blow off some steam. I don't think that there's a chance of you guys getting a password protected forum of your own but if you want to ask Darin for one I don't see any harm. The mods and admins could still read it, though.



And he's back.:msp_thumbup:



thomas1 said:


> What's the best way to get in touch with Darin? I sent him a pm about the disappearing user names a while ago and never heard back.
> 
> Hypothetically, who would be in charge of handing out passwords? I can see certain members getting their panties in a twist if they're not allowed in and in even more of a knot if they are and see what gets written.
> 
> ...



I like it too. I work on saws everyday......some distraction is welcome. I've never been real sane nor straitlaced so I fit in well with the OT gang. Our own little password protected area would be a damn fine thing.........with the members deciding who gets the password would be too cool.


----------



## Genius. (Jan 14, 2013)

I think Tom would make a damn fine moderator if you guys need help:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Blazin (Jan 14, 2013)

Genius. said:


> I think Tom would make a damn fine moderator if you guys need help:hmm3grin2orange:



That's leads me back to "How many moderators does it take to screw in a light bulb? "


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 14, 2013)

Genius. said:


> You do realize it might not be possible for me to fulfill your obligation for the prize, right?



Has the repeated heat cycles affected your ability to grow hair? Dang, that's a shame. As an alternate prize, I'll offer a scored piston for a semi obscure Olympyk chainsaw, broken rings available for a small extra fee.


----------



## thomas1 (Jan 14, 2013)

Genius. said:


> You do realize it might not be possible for me to fulfill your obligation for the prize, right?



Yes, no one expects very much of you. :msp_wink:


----------



## thomas1 (Jan 14, 2013)

Genius. said:


> I think Tom would make a damn fine moderator if you guys need help:hmm3grin2orange:



Just because I'm an ####### doesn't mean I'm unfair. 

How about a forum where people are responsible for themselves? If you can't say it in the open, don't say it. If you cry to the mods you get banned. 

Lord of the Flies style, that turned out okay, right?


----------



## Blazin (Jan 14, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Just because I'm an ####### doesn't mean I'm unfair.
> 
> How about a forum where people are responsible for themselves? If you can't say it in the open, don't say it. If you cry to the mods you get banned.
> 
> Lord of the Flies style, that turned out okay, right?



Slow down, you're gonna tax his mental capacity with such suggestions


----------



## thomas1 (Jan 14, 2013)

Blazin said:


> Slow down, you're gonna tax his mental capacity with such suggestions



Between breathing and keeping his heart beating, I'm pretty sure his brain is maxed out. I don't think he can stop his heart, so in order to do any other thinking I bet he has to hold his breath.


----------



## Blazin (Jan 14, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Between breathing and keeping his heart beating, I'm pretty sure his brain is maxed out. I don't think he can stopped his heart, so in order to do any other thinking I bet he has to hold his breath.



Sounds logical to me


----------



## russhd1997 (Jan 14, 2013)

:after_boom:

Genius Was Here!


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 14, 2013)

Gologit said:


> No, you guys aren't so bad...but we do get comments occasionally. You kind of have your own playground in the OSM thread. That's fine and except for some occasional rather vile pictures and subject matter you pretty much get to do what you please.
> 
> That doesn't mean that that kind of behavior is going to work in the main forums. Most of you have been here long enough to know that some people, with reason or not, get all upset at other people's behavior. When that happens it increases the admin and mod workload. You wouldn't believe the number of PMs, emails, and reported posts we get when somebody's behavior doesn't meet somebody else's standards. We have neither the time nor the inclination to go around *putting out a bunch of little fires *that you guys set for your own entertainment.
> 
> We cut you guys a lot of slack in OSM. A lot. And you know that. That's fine and it gives you guys a chance to blow off some steam. I don't think that there's a chance of you guys getting a password protected forum of your own but if you want to ask Darin for one I don't see any harm. The mods and admins could still read it, though.



There must be some misunderstanding. When Genius is involved, there is no small fire.

Our own little fiefdom. Whoda thunk it? Oh yeah, Bob.

I vote no Wendell.:msp_tongue: And we let Globo back in, on a trial basis, but he can't be allowed elsewhere.


----------



## Genius. (Jan 14, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Just because I'm an ####### doesn't mean I'm unfair.
> 
> How about a forum where people are responsible for themselves? If you can't say it in the open, don't say it. If you cry to the mods you get banned.
> 
> Lord of the Flies style, that turned out okay, right?





Blazin said:


> Slow down, you're gonna tax his mental capacity with such suggestions





thomas1 said:


> Between breathing and keeping his heart beating, I'm pretty sure his brain is maxed out. I don't think he can stop his heart, so in order to do any other thinking I bet he has to hold his breath.





Blazin said:


> Sounds logical to me



I wonder if Bob would see the humor if I start reporting every post I read:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Blazin (Jan 14, 2013)

Genius. said:


> I wonder if Bob would see the humor if I start reporting every post I read:hmm3grin2orange:



I'm going to make an educated guess and say, no :msp_tongue:


----------



## thomas1 (Jan 14, 2013)

Genius. said:


> I wonder if Bob would see the humor if I start reporting every post I read:hmm3grin2orange:



Bob has a good sense of humor. 

What you've got is a sense of stupid, I'm not sure it would translate.


----------



## Eccentric (Jan 14, 2013)

Genius. said:


> I think Tom would make a damn fine moderator if you guys need help:hmm3grin2orange:



And folks here's our "spethal" brother's latest attempt at the *stupidest AS post of 2013*.


----------



## thomas1 (Jan 14, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> And folks here's our "spethal" brother's latest attempt at the *stupidest AS post of 2013*.



Well, that's rude.


----------



## Eccentric (Jan 14, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Well, that's true.



Yes............yes it is.:cool2:


----------



## tollster (Jan 17, 2013)

Thought this was pretty cool
firestar - YouTube

Here is the site for a variety of friction fire starters:
http://www.wildersol.com/FireStar.html


----------



## thomas1 (Jan 17, 2013)

Bob, does this ^^^ mean this gets moved back?


----------



## Blazin (Jan 17, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Bob, does this ^^^ mean this gets moved back?


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 17, 2013)

Nope, that's just a campers' gimmick, maybe he needs to move it to "The Great Outdoors" now!

You know, every time I wake up before the sun comes up these days, I wonder if it's really early, or if the smoke from Genius' place has blocked out the sun again...


----------



## thomas1 (Jan 17, 2013)

My eyes have been opened. Never before had I considered hijacking a thread to go *on* topic. Brilliant! 

Look out OTF. :msp_wink:


----------



## promac850 (Jan 18, 2013)

Saw my dog scooting all over the place a few months back... smoke was starting to appear from the hindquarter area...


----------



## maine (Jan 17, 2015)

what exactly do you do with the eggs?


----------

